# Some Problems with Thinkpad x230



## eopkg (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am new here and new to freeBSD.

I installed freeBSD with XFCE and for the most part it is working fine. However, I have a problem with suspend when the lid is closed_ (zzz works)._
Also, the CPU fan seems to be working, but it gets to around 60-70c and it's not really work at full speed(the fans) - is there a way to control the fans?

Thanks!


----------



## Minbari (Oct 22, 2017)

First of all you need to add "acpi_ibm" in the /boot/loader.conf

```
acpi_ibm_load="YES"
```
and second in /etc/sysctl.conf you need to add:
	
	



```
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3
```
I'm also having in /etc/sysctl.conf: 
	
	



```
hw.acpi.power_button_state=S5
```
for power/sleep when the button is pressed.

The fan also can be controlled by acpi but I won't go there until you are sure about what you are doing.

To view the fan speed in automatic mode type:

```
sysctl dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan_speed
```

For setting to manual speed add in /etc/sysctl.conf: ( the speed levels are 0-7; you can find more in acpi_ibm man page)

```
dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan=x (where x=0 till 7)
```

All of the above are working on a T430.


----------



## eopkg (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks a lot! I got the lid switch working now which is great.
The fan is spinning at around 2900+/- and it's around 50c - I might need to clean it out a bit and change the thermal paste.


----------



## Minbari (Oct 22, 2017)

Mine it's quite cold in idle and the fan speed is:

```
┌─[ ~ ]
└─╼temp                                                                                                                                  
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 45,0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 45,0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 42,0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 42,0C
┌─[ ~ ]
└─╼fan                                                                                                                                      
dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan_speed: 2552
```

and in full load fan go up to ~4000rpm and temps up to 65-70C depending on what I do. The CPU it's a i7 3632QM (35W). Kinda the same values I've had with the original CPU of the notebook an i5-3320M.When I changed the CPU I've change the heatsink with one for GPU dedicated despite the fact that I don't have a dedicated GPU and as a thermal paste I used Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## strangeqargo (Oct 22, 2017)

I wonder how the get the list of supported laptops.
and why it's ibm if it's lenovo...


----------



## Minbari (Oct 22, 2017)

strangeqargo said:


> I wonder how the get the list of supported laptops.
> and why it's ibm if it's lenovo...



A list of laptops who are working more or less on FreeBSD can be found here.
It's called acpi_ibm because the Thinkpad brand was first time made by IBM then they sold the notebooks line to Lenovo. Also the acpi_ibm module was made for T4x/T6x series and some times not all the Fn keys are working on modern Thinkpad laptops. For eg on my T430 not or Fn kyes are working but with the help of xbindkeys I manage to solve my problems.


----------



## scottro (Oct 22, 2017)

I've  been hearing some nice things about the x230 on nybug mailing list.  (Others getting better results with more expensive ones but mentioning it as a good workaround.


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 23, 2017)

Lenovo acquired the IBM personal computer business in 2005:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenovo

So, the Thinkpad brand was also acquired (including the supporting hardware, etc.).


----------

